
Google’s Abandoned Library of 700M Titles (UPDATED)(2010) - B1FF_PSUVM
http://www.wired.com/2009/10/usenet/
======
B1FF_PSUVM
6.13 years ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=869681](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=869681)

Also:
[http://www.linux.it/~md/usenet/gr.html](http://www.linux.it/~md/usenet/gr.html)
, etc.

